# The shiny corner :)



## tuttah (Nov 24, 2016)

Enjoying my little Sage setup. Never drank so much coffee in all my life


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Nice pics!

I'll get in first: You seem to have mo' Monin than Mo Mowlam's Mo' Monin Emporimonin ?! :-D


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jlarkin said:


> Nice pics!
> 
> I'll get in first: You seem to have mo' Monin than Mo Mowlam's Mo' Monin Emporimonin ?! :-D


That's very sweet of you Joe


----------

